# [emerge Xorg][i810] Support de i810 dans Xorg

## Le Barde

Bonjour à tous,

J'essaie de recompiler Xorg pour avoir le support de i810, mais y'a comme qui dirait un truc qui m'embête. Mais voici sans plus attendre la bouzin :

 *Quote:*   

> a_po@lat198 ~ $ sudo emerge -pv x11-base/xorg-server
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

Pourquoi (-i810%*) ?

Pourtant dans mon make.conf j'ai bien le tag i810 dans VIDEO_CARDS. ...est-ce que ce ne serait pas un problème de conf' du noyau à vostre avis ?

Merci d'avance.

----------

## kwenspc

C'est le flag "intel" je crois qu'il faut dorénavant utiliser.

Sinon tu peux mettre ton titre de topic au normes du forum?

----------

## Le Barde

Pourtant dans mon équipe (on est 20 développeurs, tous avec Gentoo  :Very Happy: ) on a tous quasiment la même machine et en tous cas tous le même chipset graphique. Ils utilisent i810, donc ça devrait fonctionner non ?

Ça veut dire quoi le (-i810%*) ?

----------

## kopp

Ça veut dire que le useflag n'existe plus.

man emerge te donne :

```
       --verbose (-v)

              Tell emerge to run in verbose mode.  Currently this flag  causes  emerge  to

              print  out  GNU  info errors, if any, and to show the USE flags that will be

              used for each package when pretending. The following symbols are affixed  to

              USE flags in order to indicate their status:

              Symbol   Location    Meaning

              ──────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────

              -        prefix      not enabled (either disabled or removed)

              *        suffix      transition to or from the enabled state

              %        suffix      newly added or removed

              ()       circumfix   forced, masked, or removed
```

Comme le dit kwenspc, maintenant, il faut utiliser intel

----------

## Le Barde

Merci beaucoup, ça marche mais je n'ai pas encore ma résolution native (1440x900)  :Sad: 

Voici mon xorg.conf :

 *Quote:*   

> Section "ServerLayout"
> 
>         Identifier     "X.org Configured"
> 
>         Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
> ...

 

J'ai mis les modes avec 1440x900 et pourtant rien...

Auriez-vous une idée ?

----------

## bouriquo

Salut,

Je pense pas que cela est une incidence, mais pourquoi mettre les résolutions 1900x1280 si tu ne peux faire que tu 1440x900 ?.

Ensuite il me semble que c'est soit dri soit glx et pas les deux en même temps, mais je me trompe peut être   :Embarassed: .

Ensuite tu as essayé de modifier la résolution sous ton windows manager ?

@++

----------

## kopp

```
grep "(EE)" /var/log/Xorg.0.log
```

```
grep "(WW)" /var/log/Xorg.0.log
```

----------

## Le Barde

Hmmmm...

```
a_po@pc_machin ~/log $ grep "(EE)" /var/log/Xorg.0.log

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(EE) intel(0): Unable to write to SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB Slave 0x70.

(EE) intel(0): Unable to write to SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB Slave 0x70.

(EE) intel(0): Unable to write to SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB Slave 0x70.

(EE) intel(0): Unable to write to SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB Slave 0x70.

(EE) intel(0): Unable to write to SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB Slave 0x70.

(EE) intel(0): [dri] DRIScreenInit failed. Disabling DRI.

(EE) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable

(EE) intel(0): Unable to write to SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB Slave 0x70.

(EE) intel(0): Unable to write to SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB Slave 0x70.

(EE) intel(0): Unable to write to SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB Slave 0x70.

(EE) intel(0): Unable to write to SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB Slave 0x70.

(EE) intel(0): Unable to write to SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB Slave 0x70.

(EE) intel(0): Unable to write to SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB Slave 0x70.

(EE) intel(0): Unable to write to SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB Slave 0x70.

(EE) intel(0): Unable to write to SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB Slave 0x70.

(EE) intel(0): Unable to write to SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB Slave 0x70.

(EE) intel(0): Unable to write to SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB Slave 0x70.

(EE) intel(0): Unable to write to SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB Slave 0x70.

(EE) intel(0): Unable to write to SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB Slave 0x70.

(EE) intel(0): Unable to write to SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB Slave 0x70.

(EE) intel(0): Unable to write to SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB Slave 0x70.

(EE) intel(0): Unable to write to SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB Slave 0x70.

(EE) intel(0): Unable to write to SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB Slave 0x70.

(EE) intel(0): Unable to write to SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB Slave 0x70.

(EE) intel(0): Unable to write to SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB Slave 0x70.

(EE) intel(0): Unable to write to SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB Slave 0x70.

(EE) intel(0): Unable to write to SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB Slave 0x70.

(EE) intel(0): Unable to write to SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB Slave 0x70.

(EE) intel(0): Unable to write to SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB Slave 0x70.

(EE) intel(0): Unable to write to SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB Slave 0x70.

(EE) intel(0): Unable to write to SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB Slave 0x70.

(EE) intel(0): Unable to write to SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB Slave 0x70.

(EE) intel(0): Unable to write to SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB Slave 0x70.

(EE) intel(0): Unable to write to SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB Slave 0x70.

(EE) intel(0): Unable to write to SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB Slave 0x70.

(EE) intel(0): Unable to write to SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB Slave 0x70.

(EE) intel(0): Unable to write to SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB Slave 0x70.

(EE) intel(0): Unable to write to SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB Slave 0x70.

(EE) intel(0): Unable to write to SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB Slave 0x70.

(EE) intel(0): Unable to write to SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB Slave 0x70.

(EE) intel(0): Unable to write to SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB Slave 0x70.

(EE) intel(0): Unable to write to SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB Slave 0x70.

(EE) intel(0): Unable to write to SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB Slave 0x70.

(EE) intel(0): Unable to write to SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB Slave 0x70.

(EE) intel(0): Unable to write to SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB Slave 0x70.

(EE) intel(0): Unable to write to SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB Slave 0x70.

(EE) intel(0): Unable to write to SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB Slave 0x70.

a_po@pc_machin ~/log $ 

```

et aussi :

```
a_po@pc_machin ~/log $ grep "(WW)" /var/log/Xorg.0.log

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/CID/" does not exist.

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/freefont/".

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/ukr/" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/urw-fonts/" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/lfpfonts-fix/" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/lfpfonts-var/" does not exist.

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(WW) intel: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0:2:1) found

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x61114 (PORT_HOTPLUG_STAT) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x00000b00

(WW) intel(0): Failed to set up write-combining range (0xc0000000,0x10000000)

(WW) intel(0): Option "ModeValidation" is not used

(WW) intel(0): Option "DynamicClocks" is not used

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

a_po@pc_machin ~/log $ 

```

----------

## Le Barde

 *bouriquo wrote:*   

> Salut,
> 
> Je pense pas que cela est une incidence, mais pourquoi mettre les résolutions 1900x1280 si tu ne peux faire que tu 1440x900 ?.
> 
> Ensuite il me semble que c'est soit dri soit glx et pas les deux en même temps, mais je me trompe peut être  .
> ...

 

Je vais voir ça de suite. En tous cas, je peux changer de résolution, mais on ne me propose pas 1440x900  :Sad: 

----------

## bouriquo

On te propose quoi ?

----------

## Le Barde

On me propose :

- 1600x1200

- 1600x1024

- 1400x1050

- 1280x1024

- 1280x960

- 1152x864

- 1024x768

- 832x624

- 800x600

- 640x480

----------

## guilc

Tu as une carte intel avec résolutions figées dans le bios video on dirait. C'est le cas de beaucoup de modèles un peu ancien.

Tu peux contourner ce problème en activant dans le bios video ta résolution via l'outil sys-apps/915resolution.

C'est marrant, il me semblait que cet outil n'était plus nécessaire avec les dernières version du driver intel...

----------

## kopp

guilc : est ce vraiment le dernier pilote intel ? il n'est pas en ~arch vu la version de xorg (ultra vieille quand même ...)

Peut-être que ça explique le problème...

Aussi y a cette histoire d'adresse PCI pour le DRI : tu utilises quelle sortie ?

----------

## Mickael

 *guilc wrote:*   

> ....
> 
> Tu peux contourner ce problème en activant dans le bios video ta résolution via l'outil sys-apps/915resolution.
> 
> C'est marrant, il me semblait que cet outil n'était plus nécessaire avec les dernières version du driver intel...

 

Tout à fait, ce dernier peut être utile si lors du boot, uvesafb ne fonctionne pas correctement (la faute à qui  :Smile: , ==>le truc qui caresse le clavier) sinon une fois X lancé, 915résolution est inutile. /off En même temps les constructeurs et intel pourrait au minimum implémenter la résolution des écrans dans le bios de ces machines! s'pas croyable ce foutage de gueule!

----------

## Le Barde

Merci merci pour vos réponses. Je n'ai pas encore pu tester car il y a le feu au boulot. Mais dès que j'ai un peu plus de temps je me repenche là-dessus.

EDIT : Et je n'ai pas compris cette histoire de DRI... Quelqu'un pourrait m'en dire un peu plus à ce sujet ?

----------

